# Lousy hunting....So i watched these guys.



## stihl sawing (Nov 18, 2009)

too hot to hunt the first two days so i sat around and watched these loggers. Pretty cool stuff. They put in some long hours and are really good at operating those machines. Especially the guy that delimbs the trees. Wish i had a video camera but the still pics will have to do. Will take a while to load all of them.







Of course i get to clown around a little when nothing is operating.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 18, 2009)

The cutting end of the delimber, A rifle is shown for length. The teeth on that chain looked to be an inch long.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 18, 2009)

I really enjoyed watching them and talked to a couple of them. Mentioned chainsaws and they don't even carry one. they were some really nice guys, Looked like a lot of fun to me.


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 18, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> I really enjoyed watching them and talked to a couple of them. Mentioned chainsaws and they don't even carry one. they were some really nice guys, Looked like a lot of fun to me.



Funny the driver did not have a saw, as you would think that it could sure cure a log that was not obeying the rules and hanging out too far? If you will note, the skidder is curing one in your pictures. ) 

Few years ago my dad, nephew and I stopped to watch an operation. The feller-buncher was done, the skidder operator was way ahead of the slasher and stopped to chat. When he needed to make another run he asked if my nephew would like to 'help' , didn't have to ask twice! 

He made one of the happiest 8 year-olds ever! Riding in the skidder as he passed our camera the driver let his steer over the windrows of tops. 

Ear - to - ear grin I tell you! 

Thanks for the pictures, it is to few and far between for me to spend a few watching cool operations! 

Thanks!


----------



## Burvol (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice pics, and not to sound like a #### bag, but I can't really imagine it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 18, 2009)

ShoerFast said:


> Funny the driver did not have a saw, as you would think that it could sure cure a log that was not obeying the rules and hanging out too far? If you will note, the skidder is curing one in your pictures. )
> 
> Few years ago my dad, nephew and I stopped to watch an operation. The feller-buncher was done, the skidder operator was way ahead of the slasher and stopped to chat. When he needed to make another run he asked if my nephew would like to 'help' , didn't have to ask twice!
> 
> ...


They used that skidder for about everthing, even to push the loaded semis out of the mud. He was pulling a log off the side with it. You would think they would keep a saw handy but he said none of then even carry one on the trucks.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 18, 2009)

Burvol said:


> Nice pics, and not to sound like a #### bag, but I can't really imagine it.


LOL, You probably see it every day and get tired of it. It was facinating for me to watch.


----------



## jhays (Nov 19, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, You probably see it every day and get tired of it. It was facinating for me to watch.




i gave you rep, I enjoyed the pics alot.


----------



## rms61moparman (Nov 19, 2009)

DANG SS!!!!

You sure go all out when you clear shooting lanes!!
Around here we just use a hatchet:jawdrop:


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Just this year SS, I've harvestered in the pines, the mountain ash hardwood and ATM blue gum and no one ever carries a chainsaw these days.

Yarders will carry one for cutting their stumps for anchoring though.


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 23, 2009)

cool pics. im not sure but i believe here in GA all logs have to be butt forward on the trailers.?


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 23, 2009)

discounthunter said:


> cool pics. im not sure but i believe here in GA all logs have to be butt forward on the trailers.?


About every log truck here you see has them loaded both ways. Usually butts in front and back like in the pics.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 23, 2009)

Must be all for pulp huh?? I guess a guy could run those through a Scragg-mill and chip waste.

Thanks for the cool pics mang!


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 23, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> Must be all for pulp huh?? I guess a guy could run those through a Scragg-mill and chip waste.
> 
> Thanks for the cool pics mang!


Yeah he said they were going for pulp wood. they also was just thinning out some. Their gone now.


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 24, 2009)

Too hot to hunt?!


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 24, 2009)

2dogs said:


> Too hot to hunt?!


Yeah it was close to 80 degrees, Darn wasp and skeeters wouldn't leave you alone.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Nov 24, 2009)

Some pretty skinny trees there...pulp mill wood ??


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 24, 2009)

stihlaficionado said:


> Some pretty skinny trees there...pulp mill wood ??


Yup, Weve been hunting there for twenty years. I can remember when some of those trees were planted. When i first set my stand up the trees were about three feet tall, Now you can see how big they are.


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 26, 2009)

Big boy toys, Joe.


----------



## hamweena (Dec 6, 2009)

Is that a remington 742 woodsmaster?


----------



## catman963 (Dec 6, 2009)

Awesome pics man!! Way cool


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 6, 2009)

hamweena said:


> Is that a remington 742 woodsmaster?


Remington 7400.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 6, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Remington 7400.



you should put some screen in your stand, easy to move to shoot but keep the bugs out?


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 6, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> you should put some screen in your stand, easy to move to shoot but keep the bugs out?


Yeah i've thought about enclosing it so it can be heated, But it always gets tossed aside for other projects.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 6, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Remington 7400.


That's my son's rifle, I've got an old 742 but a few years ago it kinda blew up in my face. it tore the bolt lugs off the bolt and barrel when i shot it. Used the old thing for many years though. Was gonna fix it but no parts are to be found for them.


----------



## nigelle (Dec 14, 2009)

Pictures are very nice, but the deforestation made easy by the machines makes the heart to feel some what that we are going to lose the natural resources available in our earth.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 14, 2009)

nigelle said:


> Pictures are very nice, but the deforestation made easy by the machines makes the heart to feel some what that we are going to lose the natural resources available in our earth.


Their pine trees, They will plant them back and they grow like crazy. The trees their cutting was planted. Those trees make it possible for all the paper products.


----------



## KD57 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the pics SS. I bowhunt, and season starts no later than Oct 1, and usually it's still hot then. 80 degrees would be a cool day for me, lol.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 14, 2009)

nigelle said:


> Pictures are very nice, but the deforestation made easy by the machines makes the heart to feel some what that we are going to lose the natural resources available in our earth.



cause trees don't regrow. EVER!!!


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 14, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> cause trees don't regrow. EVER!!!



Our trees don't grow here either. . . They've been 1" tall for the past 100 years.

Does make the deer hunting easier, as you just shoot them over the top of the canopy.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Beefie (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the pics SS , always neat to see how its done with different machines.

Beefie


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks guys, It was nice to watch them cause the hunting really sucked. Pretty neat to watch the guy on the delimber. He was awesome.


----------

